# Who Hunts Mexico? and who wants to? Post Your Pics!



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

Just wondering who hunts Mexico and who is interested in hunting Mexico?

Mexico is not for everyone bc of the risk... But how many of you take that chance?

Post up your pics from this season... Lets see the Risk/Reward factor

I was fortunate to take this 167 with my bow on 3500ac LowFence... We also took 2 bigger bucks with rifle this year. There is a chance my ranche could win several Jackets at Los Cazadores with #1Most Points, #2Archery, #2Mr. Heavy(score is incorrect, really 169 6/8Angadi Score)...

I have seen some Monsters on other threads so put the pics here and share your experience! 

Anyone experience a bad draw with the law or military?

I personally made about 20 trips down and never had any negative encounters... got lucky and only had 1 redlight the entire season and that was at the 2nd checkpoint!


----------

